# Friendship Patchwork Quiltalong



## Calico Katie

This will be a quick and easy project that will whittle away at your stash because you'll be using all those odds and ends of fabric that you want to clear out. All your pretty fabric that you spent a lot of money on? Yeah, save that for something else. Old fabric from the 90s? Perfect! Recycled fabric? Absolutely! For this quilt you don't have to worry about choosing a background or making anything match because you can use any color and any print, large or small, to make a true scrap quilt.

There will be four steps to this quiltalong and I'll post one every Friday morning beginning next week on the 8th. Step #4 will be the Big Reveal so you can see how to assemble your patchwork. I'm going to give you the cutting instructions for three different sizes without a border so after you make your top, you can decide what kind of border you want to use and how wide you want it to be. I'm reserving the next three messages to keep the instructions for each size separated for your convenience.

Before I started talking about doing this quiltalong, I checked with Angie and she thought this would be a good quilt project for newbies. The design elements are very basic and if some of your corners don't quite meet, it won't be noticeable. You'll be making this for yourself so you can work at your own pace with no deadlines to meet.

I'm not going to compare this with eating potato chips but I will tell you that after you finish this patchwork quilt, don't be surprised if you can't stop with one! You have until next Friday to get all your fabric ready to start cutting so get to it, my friend. 

I call Bonnie Hunter the queen of recycled fabric and she made this video showing how to de-bone a shirt. I like the white shirt prints so might look for a few men's long sleeved cotton shirts at the thrift store and give it a try.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS-09AYE0fM


----------



## Calico Katie

45" x 45" without border

This size would make a nice baby quilt. You could use a lot of novelty scraps or gear your colors for a boy or girl. I can see this made up in all pastels - pinks, blues, yellows, mint green and lavender.


----------



## Calico Katie

65" x 65" without border

Step #1 coming soon!


----------



## Calico Katie

65" x 85" without border

This is the size I'm making. Not sure yet what size border I'll put on it but it will be a generous twin or skimpy full.


----------



## Meima6

Calico Katie said:


> 65" x 85" without border
> 
> This is the size I'm making. Not sure yet what size border I'll put on it but it will be a generous twin or skimpy full.


I am going to try this. It will be a new adventure.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'll probably join in as well. I haven't finished the last one I started but hey, what's one more UFO hanging around? Will you post fabric suggestions before the 8th, or does everything start then? JoAnn's is having 70% off of all their FQs this weekend. Would be nice to have an idea of whether we are going for darks and lights or if it is a true scrappy with no consideration of fabric placement.


----------



## Calico Katie

I think it's best to have a good variety of colors and shades for the whole top to get a true scrappy, including lights and darks, and when I was cutting mine, that's what I aimed for. For one section, the instructions will call for some darks and lights but you can probably get the necessary effect just from good color contrast. Also, when it calls for darks, that can just be dark mediums against a lighter color. 

Where I went wrong on my Grandma's Patchwork wasn't an issue with the colors, it was because I didn't turn my QSTs the way the instructions said so I didn't get all my lights placed correctly to make the star.


----------



## Calico Katie

I just went back and looked at my colors and most of the scraps I used in the "dark" places are actually medium to medium dark but it's the contrasts that makes them work. Example, one is a medium purple next to a lightish blue so it has a good contrast.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Mine will be scrappy
Using my fabric stash.
Started with 6 cabinets, 15 18 gallon bins of fabric.
Down to 2 cabinets and 4 18 gallon bins of fabric.
Project Linus, and the swaps on here has helped destashing process.
Have a Safe,Happy Labor Day!


----------



## COSunflower

Mine will be scrappy too!!! This is perfect Katie! I just got a tablet and hope to have wifi by Friday the 8th. Tomorrow my granddaughters and I are taking down my old computer and computer desk to finish the last wall in the sewing room so I will be off line for a few days until wifi comes. I AM joining this though so include me!!!


----------



## maxine

this sounds fun.. I will play along!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I'm thinking about sewing along, I really shouldn't, I already have so many unfinished projects. Thinking . . . . . . . .


----------



## Calico Katie

I will tell you this is a very simple design and will go together very easily. You can always start with a smaller one then add to it if you decide you want it bigger. First step will be posted in the morning!


----------



## Meima6

I am excited!


----------



## COSunflower

Me too!!! I have to get my summer blocks all done this weekend so that I can mail Monday so may be a little behind to start...


----------



## Calico Katie

I'm feeling pretty silly right now. I reserved messages 2, 3 and 4 to update each week so all the steps would be together in one place for you. Now I can't figure out how to edit the post to add the steps! I know it can be done because I've edited in the past but I'm not seeing any post options now to do that. Help??

Until I get that figured out, I'm not going to make you wait though.  You won't be doing all your cutting ahead of time, you'll be cutting for each step as we go and this first week, that's all you have to do - cut squares - and you can do that in your sleep!

All of your squares will be scrappy and the bigger the variety of colors and prints you have, the better! 

45" x 45" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 52

65" x 65" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 108

65" x 85" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 141

I am so excited that we're doing this and I hope, hope, hope that you love yours as much as I love mine!


----------



## Calico Katie

I guess the "edit" option is For A Limited Time Only. After posting the other message, in the bottom left corner is an edit and delete option so maybe it's only available for a short time. Have I mentioned that I'm technology challenged?


----------



## maxine

Katie I'm already in trouble & confused.. darn it. Do we make the 5 1/2 squares all one color or scrappy,, all lights, meds, darks does it matter?? I'm sorry I'll try to not be the trouble maker but I really want to start out on the right foot for this new adventure.. !!


----------



## Calico Katie

No trouble at all, Maxine!  This is all scrappy with a mixture of lights, mediums and darks in all colors. Most of mine are in the light medium to dark medium range. In another step, later when it's needed, I'll specify when you need darks and lights but even the darks and lights will all be scraps of different shades and colors. I'll go back and clarify that with today's instructions. Hope that helps!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Working on scrappy pineapple for Christmas.
Maxine, Estelle rolled over yesterday, laughed out loud.
Hope I can keep on working on 2 pineapple quilts for this too?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Gretchen Ann said:


> I'm thinking about sewing along, I really shouldn't, I already have so many unfinished projects. Thinking . . . . . . . .


You will fit right in.
I have something like 45 unfinished projects going right now.
Working on one right now for great nephew's Christmas quilt twin size.
3 birth announcements behind,3 grandmas's angels table runners behind.
Need to finish Project Linus baby quilts too. Got 4 to finish completing.
Then that project will be done 10 baby afghans and 10 baby quilts for each Posts I belong too.
I donated 10 afghans,10 baby quilts from my American Legion Post.
And 10 afghans 10 baby quilts from my VFW Post. Past Commander there.
All scrappy projects used up 15 bags of scraps. Not to worry I have plenty.


----------



## maxine

it does help thank you!!! I'll get started..


----------



## maxine

Holy Macaroni Mo!! that is super early for rolling over!! Wow!! She is going to be a go getter!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Holy Macaroni Mo!! that is super early for rolling over!! Wow!! She is going to be a go getter!


Estelle is two months old.


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine, you asked the SAME questions that I was going to ask! LOL!!! I'm working on my summer blocks to get them done and out by Monday but am then going gung ho on the scrappy quilt. I think the first one I'm going to make is for one of my littlest grandkids out of the kids novelty fabrics that my sister just sent to me. 

Mo - my second son rolled over early too!!! Gotta watch those little critters! One of my nieces twins rolled right off the couch when she was trying to change him! Hit his head on the coffee table and had to go to ER. Was only 2 mo. old too!!! Luckily he was OK and is 10 this year. 

Katie - THANK YOU so much for doing this!!! It will be so much fun doing it together!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

OK guys, I'll see what I get done. I've got my morning's work completed but now it's time for the noon meal. If I don't have to run the haybine this afternoon, I'll get started in cutting 52-5 1/2" squares. Normally I like to make big quilts, but in this case, I'm thinking a charity crib quilt. There is plenty of needs for it to be donated to.


----------



## Calico Katie

That's great, Gretchen Ann! This is a good way to try it out and see how you like it because you can always make a larger one later if you want. There are so many places that would be happy to get a baby quilt. With these terrible hurricanes, there are so many people who have been or will be left homeless or stranded and will need any help we can give them.


----------



## COSunflower

I'm making my first one a 52x52 also as it will be a nap blanket for my soon to be 3 year old grandson for Christmas.  There will be LOTS of displaced children with the Harvey and Irma hurricanes for sure!!! Children's size quilts would be a great thing for women's church groups to make.


----------



## maxine

I'm also making the 52 x 52 .. I think this will be so much fun and a nice break from canning.. 

A very good idea to make someone in need.. my trouble is I am so slow getting things finished the baby or child in need will be in college before I get it completed.. but maybe if I had a definite deadline I could try harder.. I know Belfrybat whips them out AND finishes them In record time.. I really need to strive to be more like her.. Bless you Belfry!!


----------



## Meima6

We have donated to the Red Cross. I expect them to let us know what they will need next. In the mean time we will follow the news and determine what best to do to help. These are such sad times.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Most of the blocks we did on the swaps this year, are the center block of baby quilts for Project Linus.
Which I donate to Children Mercy Neonatal unit.


----------



## Belfrybat

I've been gone a couple of days but will get started on this tomorrow. I think I'm also going with the smaller one and add a few borders. If this is like the one I've already done it has a ton of QSTs and they are not my favourite.


----------



## maxine

I have been looking at my stash.. have found some smaller flannel pieces that I don't care for,,and are really quite ugly,, don't even know why I have them..might use those..


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I never got to cutting my squares yesterday and today I took it easy. Tomorrow morning I need to rake the hay we mowed yesterday but when I'm finished with that, I think I'll have time free.

I did take time to look at fabrics. I have some oranges and yellows to subdue. I think I'll work with them.


----------



## COSunflower

I think I will be working on my summer blocks right up till the deadline for our PO to close tomorrow! LOL!!! Then I babysit 4 of my grandkids while my son and wife go to the movies for their anniversary.  So it will be Tuesday am before I get to cutting out my blocks but have a whole box of kid fabrics to cut from.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Finished 2 UFO's today.
Going to be a great Aunt again in April x 2.
Working on my blocks, but mine will probably be different again.


----------



## COSunflower

Got my summer blocks to the PO before it closed today!!! YAY!!! I lucked out tonight too - my 15 year old granddaughter Olivia has agreed to watch her little brother and sisters so I don't have to make the trip to Madras tonight.  I can cut out my blocks for the Scrappy Quilt!!! Tomorrow am taking my tablet over to my son and have him show me how to down load stuff and take pics to post. I still haven't called the cable company to switch to wifi so better do that tomorrow too.  I wanted to wait until I got more familiar with my tablet. I've been using it a little each day and starting to get the hang of it. Just a few more questions for my son.  Now headed into the living room to watch Judge Judy and start cutting blocks....


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Spent the day with this little beauty


----------



## COSunflower

Katie - i have all 52 squares cut out! Yay!!! Ready for step 2 - anyone else ready? 

Mo - that baby is the cutest thing ever!!! I. dont think either of my boys are planning on having more so will just have t o follow along and.enjoy Estelle with you!


----------



## Meima6

Oh my! I think I will have to make some time to cut my squares! I am trying so hard to sort through my house and purge, purge, purge!!!! 34 years worth of detritus.....  

We have friends visiting from Ireland in three weeks....my guest room has no bed, since the last bed was a hospital bed. So, I am sort of in a pickle! But, quilting is just the BEST therapy for just about every stress.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Katie - i have all 52 squares cut out! Yay!!! Ready for step 2 - anyone else ready?
> 
> Mo - that baby is the cutest thing ever!!! I. dont think either of my boys are planning on having more so will just have t o follow along and.enjoy Estelle with you!


It's all good. She is such a joy to be around. Was with Estelle today about 5 hours. My os calls me the burp and fart whisperer.
What ever works, she didn't have belly ache today. Granny J. has her sweet spot to rub, pat. She's a pretty happy baby.


----------



## COSunflower

Meima6 - No worries! I think this quilt-a-long is one that you can do at your own pace - at least that is what I think Katie said...  As long as we have the steps, we can go at our own speed. I sure KNOW about your purging and cleaning!!! LOL!!! My 15 year old granddaughter Jessica and I have been doing it together since she was just a tiny girl! Back then I would do it on my school vacations (was teaching) and summer but since I've retired 3 years ago I've been working on it whenever Jessica can get here (living on the coast now) to help me and little by little each week that I can do myself. I have 44 years worth of stuff!!! LOL!!! Actually though, I'm down to just one pile of boxes in the spare room to go back through this winter. Jess made me promise to wait and do the laundryroom with HER (she LOVES dejunking and organizing!) so we did it over Labor Day weekend.  Found old cans of my husband's stuff in the cupboard back to 1999!!! That was the LAST room to do a BIG dejunk on. We have taken so much to the thrift store, given so much away and thrown out so much stuff over the years - It is amazing what you can accumulate!!! I keep going thru stuff over and over and each time find that I can toss a little more...my goal is to be VERY minimal!!!  Hope you get it all done before company comes and get a bed in the spare room..  Just write down the steps or return here to SEE the steps when you are able.


----------



## COSunflower

I just went back and looked at the original Grandma's Scrappy Quilt thread and it says that Step 2 is to take the blocks that we cut out and make 9 patch squares out of them. That sounds easy enough!!! On to Step 2!!!! I hope that this is right...Katie???


----------



## Calico Katie

Sounds like everybody is getting in gear for this scrappy patchwork quiltalong! Don't try to anticipate the steps, though. My design is different from Grandma's Patchwork and the squares are a different size, too. Her squares were 6 1/2" but ours are 5 1/2". The baby quilt size that you're making calls for cutting 52 squares but the size of the unfinished quilt top will be 45 1/2" x 45 1/2" without a border. The border you decide to use will determine it's final size.

Yep, Friday morning I'll post step 2! I have to get busy and get my own squares cut this week for my second quilt top. Each step is very easy, there's nothing complicated about this one. The instructions for this will be here whenever anyone is ready to make one of these. It's not a big deal if someone starts it and gets interrupted because you can come back and finish it at your own speed. If you like scrappy, I can almost guarantee that you'll be happy with your quilt top.


----------



## maxine

I have started cutting my squares & decided on a direction... I am using the ugly flannel I found hiding on a shelf & have decided to make the 45x45 as a tablecloth to use when camping.. 

Kim I'm almost ready for step #2 also.. this quilt-along was such a fun idea  

Mo that baby girl is so darn sweet !!! Lucky you getting to be with her..

Meima how exciting about your visitors coming from so far away..I've always wanted to go to Ireland.. have you ever been ??


----------



## COSunflower

Katie, I'm so glad that I waited to start sewing the squares up till I read your next message.  I think that while I'm waiting for Friday I am going to cut out MORE squares, this time for one of my granddaughters. I have a bunch of really pretty old fashioned rose fabrics that my sister sent me last winter. I think it would make a really pretty feminine quilt but I will make it the 65 x 65 size as the girls are bigger than little Christian.


----------



## Calico Katie

Maxine, that sounds like a great idea! COS, I think this would be gorgeous made up in a lot of florals and pastels. I want my second top to look more like fall so I'm going to pull out some autumn prints to mix with the fabrics I've already been using.


----------



## COSunflower

That sounds really pretty Katie! If I was making one for myself I would use all of the sunflower fabrics that I've been saving up for a quilt.  Maybe after the holidays when things slow down.


----------



## Belfrybat

Katie -- just curious -- is there a reason you reduced the size of the blocks from 6-1/2 to 5-1/2"?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Good thing this is a quilt-a-long.
Beings my quilt top will be different and not boring.
Also my blocks are unconventional.
But so I am.
Beings I am using scraps, had to sew some scraps together to make block 5 1/2 inches.
Got a few string blocks, few crazy blocks, few plain, etc. you get the idea.
But all are 5 1/2 inches.
Can't wait till step 2.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I still haven't gotten the squares cut out but the fabrics are pulled. Our daughter and SIL are here this week. There isn't much sewing happening. I'll get to it sometime.


----------



## Calico Katie

Belfry - This design is not the same as the Grandma's Patchwork but it was inspired by that one. It was just my preference to bring those squares down a notch. The 6 1/2" seemed a bit too big to me.

COS - I love sunflowers! As a kid growing up in the Texas Panhandle, they were everywhere. I don't know what we had more of - sunflowers or tumbleweeds! You don't see wild sunflowers very much anymore and I don't even remember the last time I saw a tumbleweed. 

Gretchen Ann - no rush on this, it will be here whenever you have the time.


----------



## Calico Katie

MoBookworm1957 said:


> ... Beings I am using scraps, had to sew some scraps together to make block 5 1/2 inches. Got a few string blocks, few crazy blocks, few plain, etc. you get the idea. But all are 5 1/2 inches.
> Can't wait till step 2.


That sounds really interesting, Mo, super duper scrappy!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Calico Katie said:


> That sounds really interesting, Mo, super duper scrappy!


Got 42 bedding(new bedding comes in) bags left.
Used 15 bags so far with swaps, Christmas placemats,mug rugs, Christmas Pineapple Quilts for grand daughter and step grand daughter's quilts. Finishing Project Linus quilts also scrappy flowers appliques, trucks,stars.


----------



## COSunflower

Katie, we have TONS of wild sunflowers here!!! The birds drop the seeds all over! Also have tons of tumble weeds!!!  I have a bunch to pull up from this summer as soon as we get some rains to loosen the soil. Maybe Spring! LOL!!! I have a volunteer sunflower that grew up in one of my pots on my little garden deck.


----------



## Calico Katie

Here we go! After cutting your squares from step 1, put those aside and we'll use them another day.

Today we're making four patch blocks that will be 5 1/2" unfinished, using the method you prefer. You can cut 3" squares to sew together OR cut 3" strips, sew them in pairs and subcut every 3". Then sew two of your 3" x 5 1/2" pairs together for these little cuties. 

45" x 45" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 52
Step #2 - make 13 four patches that are 5 1/2" unfinished. If you cut 13 strips 3" x 12 1/2", that would give you enough to make your 13 four patches.

65" x 65" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 108
Step #2 - make 25 four patches that are 5 1/2" unfinished. If you cut 25 strips 3" x 12 1/2", that would give you enough to make your 25 four patches.

65" x 85" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 141
Step #2 - make 32 four patches that are 5 1/2" unfinished. If you cut 32 strips 3" x 12 1/2", that would give you enough to make your 32 four patches.


----------



## maxine

Okay!! this sounds very fun... need to finish cutting my squares then will start on the 4 Patches.. can't get to them until next week but am very much looking forward to doing them.. woohoo!!


----------



## Calico Katie

Sounds great, Maxine! These go quickly when you start cutting and stitching.

BTW, I gave the strip measurements for the four patches so you'd have an idea of how much fabric it would take. When I was doing mine, I just cut some odds and ends into 3" strips and started sewing them together. When I got as many 3" subcuts as I could, I'd take out the stitches and remove the smaller piece then sew the bigger piece to another strip. I have used up so many scraps and remnants making these patchwork tops. It gives me a good feeling to see some of my tubs getting emptied.


----------



## Belfrybat

I haven't started yet as I'm still finishing up a couple of quilt tops. Since this isn't the same pattern, would you post a picture of the finished quilt top, please? That way we'd know what we are making. Many thanks.


----------



## Calico Katie

I'll be posting pictures of each step and then a picture of the completed top at the end. That's only a couple of weeks away. The basic design will be clear when you see next week's step!


----------



## Belfrybat

So, you are working this as a mystery, not a quilt along? That's fine, but would have been nice if you'd said that in the beginning. I thought you were doing the same quilt as the Grandmother's but just a streamlined method. Can you at least tell us if this will have the stars like the Grandmother's? The interlocking stars is what made the pattern so attractive to me.


----------



## COSunflower

Belfry, it IS a quilt-a-long as we are doing it in steps together but it is also a slight variation of the Grandmother's quilt that we saw in the first photos. That is OK with me, it adds a little mystery to the fun.  A MYSTERIOUS QUILT-A-LONG!!!  I have a hunch that we will all be happy with the results. Have FAITH in our Calico Katie!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

It's not a matter of faith in Katie. It's a matter of only so much time and not wanting to end up with something I don't care for. A quilt along is when a group sews together and knows the outcome. A mystery is just that -- unknown. I don't mind the four patches instead of the nine patches, but will mind if the stars disappear. If Katie wants to PM me so as not to spoil the surprise, she can.


----------



## Calico Katie

When I was making the Grandma's Patchwork, I saw a way to make a quilt top with the same effect but a lot less work. I planned to make a couple for myself and thought I'd share it with anyone interested. There's not a lot of mystery here since we all know we're cutting random scraps and sewing them back together in some fashion.  Everybody works at their own pace so may not finish until a couple of weeks after the last step is posted but we only have two more steps in this. There are no expectations, obligations or deadlines here. This is intended as a relaxing, fun, stash busting project and I've enjoyed every minute I've put into it. I'm also going to end up with patchwork quilts for each of my grandsons!


----------



## COSunflower

I'm doing all of my grandkid's Christmas quilts this way with you Katie. I NEED something fun, easy, fast and can make use of fabric that I already have in my stash!!! THANK YOU FOR DOING THIS!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

OK - so I guess no stars. I'll wait until I see the outcome. I participate in mystery quilts two or three times a year and am just finishing up one from another board, so don't need another mystery right now. But thanks, Katie for spearheading this one.


----------



## Calico Katie

I love doing these quiltalongs. I seem to get a lot more done and it's more relaxing to me just making it for myself. Sewing with others seems to encourage me to keep going and not set it aside. I also love doing BOWs because I can stay with a specific fabric theme like 30s repros.


----------



## COSunflower

What is a BOW? I like doing things with others to for the same reason Katie - it keeps me motivated.


----------



## Calico Katie

Sorry, a BOW is a block of the week and a BOM is a block of the month, there are tons of them on the internet. I have some Civil War repros that have been put back for years and I need to use them. Barbara Brackman does a block of the month every year with a Civil War theme. I've never done one of hers but maybe this year I will.


----------



## maxine

Katie have another question for you,, for the 45x45 quilt,,step 2.. you say to cut 13 strips to sewn together to make pairs for the 4 patches.. I understand how to sew & cut them,, but with 13 strips there will not be an even number strips to sew together in pairs,, will have either one too many or one short.. I have cut strips tonight and will sew them together tomorrow to see if I need *12* or *14*.. my brain can't figure it out tonight..


----------



## Calico Katie

It isn't your brain, Maxine, it's mine!! My brain does math shortcuts - forget about algebra.  Since you get four 3" squares per 12 1/2" strip, I was just thinking of how many strips would give you enough 3" squares for your four patches. My brain skipped over the odd number issue.  If you cut 12 of the 12 1/2" strips, then cut two 6 1/2" strips, that will give you the even number of pairs for your four patches. Hope that makes sense.

It will be the same for the 65" top, cut 24 of the 12 1/2" strips and two 6 1/2" strips. Thanks for pointing this out to me, Maxine.


----------



## maxine

Oh that is better! Thanks .. as you can see it was 1:30 am, very very late for me, but was fired up to get going on this project.. I had been cutting !?.. I couldn't do the math so went to bed,, never sew when you are befuddled!!


----------



## Calico Katie

I can't tell you how many times I counted and recounted the number of squares needed. Sometimes I can go right past a mistake over and over, not seeing it no matter how obvious it is. I hope that's the only thing I goofed on.

I finished my top last night and will put a border on it this evening. Because these are a bit busy with all the scrappiness, I'm liking a plain 3" border just to give it a frame.


----------



## COSunflower

Thanks Maxine and Katie for finding the little goof in the pattern! I can hardly wait to SEE your top Katie! It will help me to visualize the steps.


----------



## COSunflower

Will we get Step 3 today Katie??? I'm ready!!!


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower you KNOW we have to wait until Friday!! Darn it... I can hardly wait.. I'm ready for the next step too..


----------



## Calico Katie

Yep, I'll be getting step 3 posted in the morning with a picture.  I finally got started cutting my pieces for another one of these. I have everything cut and ready to start sewing my four patches together. I'm hoping to have this second quilt top finished by next week so I can post pictures of both my tops. I'm excited to see how it will look because I used more browns and greens to try for an autumnish look.


----------



## COSunflower

Katie - I THOUGHT today was Friday ALL DAY until on the news tonight they were talking about TOMORROW being the first day of Fall!!!! LOL!!! Sorry!!! I texted that to my granddaughter this evening and she replied that she and her family ALL thought so too until I said something about it!!! Must have been a Friday like day to everyone!!! LOL!!! I can hardly wait to see your photo. This is a fun quilt a long!!! THANK YOU for doing it!!!


----------



## Calico Katie

Since I retired, my days can run together and I lose track, too. Doing this quiltalong has been a good way for me to be organized and get the project finished instead of starting it and then getting distracted by something else. After I finish the new one, I'll be done with this design for a while though. This is my third patchwork in a row and I'm about ready to move on.


----------



## maxine

Oh CoSunflower.. I knew you were going to say that!!! hahahahaahaha.. but I also thought it was Friday too.. so glad tomorrow is finally Friday.. on Monday I said.. "Oh I can hardly wait until Friday this week to see another step, !" whew! I have all my squares cut and 4 Patches sewn.. I'm ready..


----------



## Calico Katie

Today we'll be making half square triangles!
45" x 45" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 52
Step #2 - make 13 four patches that are 5 1/2" unfinished. If you cut cut 12 strips 3" x 12 1/2" strips, then cut two 6 1/2" strips, that would give you enough to make your 13 four patches.
*Step #3 - squares, cut 8 light 6" squares and 8 dark 6" squares to make 16 HSTs*

65" x 65" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 108
Step #2 - make 25 four patches that are 5 1/2" unfinished. If you cut 24 strips 3" x 12 1/2", then cut two 6 1/2" strips that would give you enough to make your 25 four patches.
*Step #3 - cut 18 dark 6" squares and 18 light 6" squares to make 36 HSTs*

65" x 85" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 141
Step #2 - make 32 four patches that are 5 1/2" unfinished. If you cut 32 strips 3" x 12 1/2", that would give you enough to make your 32 four patches.
*Step #3 - cut 24 light 6" squares and 24 dark 6" squares to make 48 HSTs*

After you make your HSTs, you're ready to put your blocks together. Each block will use four of your 5 1/2" squares, four HSTs and one four patch to make a gorgeous, scrappy Friendship Star! 

For the 45" x 45" size, make four stars. For the 65" x 65" size, make nine stars and for the 65" x 85" size make twelve stars. 

Next week will be the last step in our quiltalong and you'll see the finished quilt top.


----------



## Calico Katie

You can use any nine patch block in place of the star. In fact, if I make another one in the future, I think I'm going to make 12 different nine patch blocks so it will be a patchwork sampler. The second one that I'm making now, I plan to use a Maple Leaf pattern instead of a star. For a baby quilt, I thought Buttercups for a girl and boats for a boy would be sweet. I'm not going to bother putting a stem on the maple leaf and I doubt that I'd put the little yellow square in the buttercup. Just simple and scrappy! When I get my maple leaves made, I'll post a picture for you. Hopefully I'll have that done tomorrow.


----------



## maxine

Yay!!! very nice..  will get right on it.. and I really like your alternate ideas.. how fun this has been.. thanks Katie..


----------



## Calico Katie

I'm glad you like it, Maxine! It's been so nice to use up fabric and scraps that were just taking up space. I wanted to make a patchwork design that would be versatile enough for everyone to personalize it to fit the purpose. Sometime down the road, I do expect to make another one for a queen size bed, probably 85" x 85" and I'd add a narrow border. It will be a while though, I have to get back to all my other UFOs.


----------



## COSunflower

I LOVE the friendship star pattern too Katie and it will be for my Friday night sewing this evening!!! I also love the alternate 9 Patches too and am going to draw those out so that i remember them. I made one of the Buttercup blocks for Maxine's Hostess block in the summer swap and it was a fast easy block to put together.  Now I need to go look for enough lights and darks to put together!!!


----------



## Calico Katie

I'm excited to hear how everyone's patchwork quilts turn out. Everyone's _Friendship _Patchwork quilts.


----------



## COSunflower

Do we get another step tomorrow Katie???


----------



## Calico Katie

Yep, the last step in this quick and easy patchwork quiltalong will be posted in the morning along with a couple of pictures. I got all my pieces cut out for a second top but haven't been able to get any sewing done on it. I'm really wanting to do some quilting so I'll probably put it back for a while. It's getting to the time of year when I just want to keep a pot of soup simmering on the stove and a quilt on the frame.


----------



## Calico Katie

Here you go, the last step of this quick and easy patchwork quiltalong!

45" x 45" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 52
Step #2 - make 13 four patches that are 5 1/2" unfinished. If you cut cut 12 strips 3" x 12 1/2" strips, then cut two 6 1/2" strips, that would give you enough to make your 13 four patches.
Step #3 - squares, cut 8 light 6" squares and 8 dark 6" squares to make 16 HSTs. 
After you make your HSTs, you're ready to put your blocks together. Each block will use four of your 5 1/2" squares, four HSTs and one four patch to make a gorgeous, scrappy Friendship Star! For the 45" square size, you need four star blocks.
*Step #4 - sew your remaining 5 1/2" squares into 12 rows of 3 for the sashes that go between your star blocks. Use your remaining four patches as cornerstones in the sashing.*

65" x 65" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 108
Step #2 - make 25 four patches that are 5 1/2" unfinished. If you cut 24 strips 3" x 12 1/2", then cut two 6 1/2" strips that would give you enough to make your 25 four patches.
Step #3 - cut 18 dark 6" squares and 18 light 6" squares to make 36 HSTs
After you make your HSTs, you're ready to put your blocks together. Each block will use four of your 5 1/2" squares, four HSTs and one four patch to make a gorgeous, scrappy Friendship Star! For the 65" square size, you need nine star blocks.
*Step #4 - sew your remaining 5 1/2" squares into 24 rows of 3 for the sashes that go between your star blocks. Use your remaining four patches as cornerstones in the sashing.*

65" x 85" without a border
Step #1 - 5 1/2" squares, cut 141
Step #2 - make 32 four patches that are 5 1/2" unfinished. If you cut 32 strips 3" x 12 1/2", that would give you enough to make your 32 four patches.
Step #3 - cut 24 light 6" squares and 24 dark 6" squares to make 48 HSTs
After you make your HSTs, you're ready to put your blocks together. Each block will use four of your 5 1/2" squares, four HSTs and one four patch to make a gorgeous, scrappy Friendship Star! For the 65" x 86" size, you need 12 star blocks.
*Step #4 - sew your remaining 5 1/2" squares into 31 rows of 3 for the sashes that go between your star blocks. Use your remaining four patches as cornerstones in the sashing.*


----------



## Calico Katie

Here are the pictures of the sashing, cornerstone and star layout. I decided to use a 3 1/2" border so the finished size of my quilt top is 72" x 92". I love the way this turned out!


----------



## Calico Katie

I'm having some technical difficulties getting these posted this morning and couldn't get them all in one post.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Calico Katie said:


> I'm having some technical difficulties getting these posted this morning and couldn't get them all in one post.


Nice work will post my version when further along.


----------



## Calico Katie

I'm excited to see how yours turned out since it's going to be even scrappier! I loved using all my small pieces and not needing a large piece for a background. I have all the pieces cut out for another one but haven't had a chance to do any sewing this week.


----------



## COSunflower

Katie I love it!!! I have grandkids with me this weekend but predict that i will be doing nothing but sewing next week!!! I am picking up my order of flannel from joanns today for the back of mine today. THANK YOU for doing this fun quilt a long!!!


----------



## maxine

Woohoo I'm on it!!! Really really like the way yours looks.. will have to see how my Ugly flannels turn out.. whew!


----------



## Calico Katie

Some of the fabrics I used were definitely unappealing but when mixed with everything else, they just blend in. Flannel for a backing sounds so cozy. I think I'll end up using this design quite a bit in the next few years because it really eats away at all those small remnants and scraps that get piled up. I was thinking about making the next one with maple leaves but I'm not sure now because I do love the stars. I hope some of you can post pictures of your Friendship Patchwork quilt tops when you get them finished. I think they'll all be beautiful!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I've been participating by reading you guy's comments. I never did get my fabrics cut. Oh well, I did make some progress on my own projects. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what your quilts look like all pieced together.


----------



## Calico Katie

The important thing is you made progress on something and you can always use this idea down the road when you want to start something new.  Today I'm busy clearing out the creeping quilt clutter around my sewing area. It's amazing how it spreads out over half the room while I'm sleeping!


----------



## COSunflower

I hear ya Katie!!! Mine creeps throughout the whole house!!! LOL!!! I wrote down the directions for the Friendship quilt in a spiral that I keep quilting notes in. I have the dimensions and directions for all 3 sizes. That way down the road if I want to make it again (which I will!!!) I have all of my notes for it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Gretchen Ann said:


> I've been participating by reading you guy's comments. I never did get my fabrics cut. Oh well, I did make some progress on my own projects.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what your quilts look like all pieced together.


You should join in some of the swaps.
we have fun, learn a lot from each other.
Give each other hard time,but basically have a fun time quilting.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Maybe I will, are you all planning a winter swap? I'm not interested in a Christmas fabric quilt. I'll watch for an announcement.


----------



## COSunflower

As soon as the Fall Harvest squares are in and distributed we can start talking about a winter swap.  Everyone be thinking of themes and colors etc.  I'm THINKING that we didn't start a winter swap until after the holidays last year because we were all so busy with family stuff but I might be mistaken. Be thinking about that also please.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

How about Sampler Swap? After Christmas works for me too.
Quilter's colors choice?


----------



## Belfrybat

Sampler swap would be fine by me as that is what we've been doing up until this current swap. But I vote for choosing three or four colours so the blocks harmonize. That still leaves room for creativity but allows the blocks to be put together into a quilt.


----------



## maxine

Kim I liked your idea of saving the instructions so I have them at hand,, I always think I will remember but I don't.. Since I very much like the way my top is turning out I want to make a couple of more,, I am surprised at how nice it looks even using the ugly fabrics.. although I must confess,, I did throw in a few more colors I really like,, so now I still have blocks cut out that I can use for this pattern... Oh MY this pattern is addicting!

I will post a picture as soon as I get the top together.. I have only one more row then the border.. not sure what I will do for that yet..


----------



## Calico Katie

Maxine, I'm so glad you're enjoying this design and I'm excited to see a picture of your top. I forget what size you were making. I have a bunch of Xmas fabric I want to get used up and I'm going to make some lap quilts using this pattern. With the Christmas prints, I'm not going to use the four patches, though, just squares in place of the four patches. I think they'll turn out really pretty.


----------



## COSunflower

Putting my blocks together today and I'm afraid that my squares of fabric are so busy (kid prints) that the stars might not be visible! Of course, I'm looking at it close up....Next time I will put some plain squares in amongst the prints!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Just getting some of the blocks put together.
My top will be my version of Sampler quilt.
Super scrappy.
Trying to finish Fall Swap Blocks first.


----------



## maxine

Katie I'm doing the 45x45.. have all the blocks put together.. Will start on borders.. think I'll put a 2" solid border, then a piano key border around outside to use up the extra 3" ugly blocks.. might take me a couple of days as I need to finish a small quilted wall hanging first.. 

Kim will also try to get Fall Swap blocks in the mail by Friday.. just need to sew on labels.. Will post when I do..


----------



## Kyrel

COSunflower said:


> Putting my blocks together today and I'm afraid that my squares of fabric are so busy (kid prints) that the stars might not be visible! Of course, I'm looking at it close up....Next time I will put some plain squares in amongst the prints!!!


That's what happened to me on the Fall blocks. I had to swap out for less busy.


----------



## COSunflower

Kyrel's squishie came today!!!!! We are officially halfway there to the finish line!!!! They are beautiful Kyrel and I really like the one that had the DIFFERENT fabric on it and will keep it for my Hostess block if that is OK with you.  I can't see ANY mistake with the white block!!!! You never have to make EACH block the same - just in the same color scheme.  Sometimes when using up our stash we run out of a certain color or two and have to use a different one.  I love ALL of the colors that you used!!!


----------



## Kyrel

COSunflower said:


> Kyrel's squishie came today!!!!! We are officially halfway there to the finish line!!!! They are beautiful Kyrel and I really like the one that had the DIFFERENT fabric on it and will keep it for my Hostess block if that is OK with you.  I can't see ANY mistake with the white block!!!! You never have to make EACH block the same - just in the same color scheme.  Sometimes when using up our stash we run out of a certain color or two and have to use a different one.  I love ALL of the colors that you used!!!


Yay!!!!!!!!!! I am actually very happy you're keeping that one <3 XOXOXO <3 

Edit in:: And good to know about versatility, and my 1st squishy is a learning curve =}


----------



## Calico Katie

Sounds like everybody's friendship patchwork is coming right along! I started another one yesterday using the squares of Christmas prints that I had cut last year. They were just sitting there calling to me.  I'm making this one 45" x 65", not sure what size border I'll make and I'm not using four patches in this one, just plain squares. It's going together fast. I'm on a mission to get all these lap size Christmas quilts made so that's probably all I'll be working on until Thanksgiving. 

Mo, I think your super duper scrappy patchwork sounds neat. Anything you can do to chip away at all those scraps is a good thing. 

Maxine, I never would have thought of a piano key border and I can't wait to see how it looks. 

Kim, I lost the stars in my Grandma's Patchwork but it's still a great scrappy top and I like it anyway. Yours will turn out great!


----------



## COSunflower

Thanks Katie!!! I think my little grandson will love it even if the stars don't show up!!! Lots of trucks, cars, animals etc. on the prints that little kids like. I can just see his eyes when he starts looking at it!!! He will be 3 this month and starting to master language so this quilt will help him.  The flannel that I got for the back has lots of colorful trucks, cars and traffic signs on it.


----------



## dmm1976

COSunflower said:


> As soon as the Fall Harvest squares are in and distributed we can start talking about a winter swap.  Everyone be thinking of themes and colors etc.  I'm THINKING that we didn't start a winter swap until after the holidays last year because we were all so busy with family stuff but I might be mistaken. Be thinking about that also please.


I want to be ready for a winter swap....but I'm scared lol.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

dmm1976 said:


> I want to be ready for a winter swap....but I'm scared lol.


No reason to be scared.


----------



## COSunflower

Dmm  Don't be scared!!!! Our swaps are all about friendship and NOT about perfection.  We usually choose our own patterns in the swaps - with a theme for the colors - so even if you get scared and only feel comfortable doing a simple 9 patch - that is quite all right!!!  Just join in and have fun - the more the merrier!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Actually, I like getting a couple of "simple nine patches" in a swap as it helps tone down the busy-ness of some of the other blocks. I make quilts from the blocks and two or three nine patches scattered around helps rest the eyes if the other blocks are on the busy side.


----------



## dmm1976

Im really glad I sought out this message board again after 4 year hiatus. You ladies are so nice!


----------



## dmm1976

I wish you guys would post pics of your blocks!!


----------



## COSunflower

I still need to call our cable company and have them come out to install my wifi!!! I have a new tablet that I love and can take pictures from. As soon as I do that I will take pics for you Dmm!!! I'm so glad that you joined our little group too!!!


----------



## maxine

I will post a picture after I get my top put together.. I love seeing what everyone is doing too...


----------



## maxine

Here is my top assembled.. still need to layer & quilt it.. will do that this winter while I'm in AZ.
It was the 45X45 and now with borders it's 56X56
This was a fun pattern to work with- now I have more squares left over so may have to make another one!! Very addicting!


----------



## dmm1976

maxine said:


> Here is my top assembled.. still need to layer & quilt it.. will do that this winter while I'm in AZ.
> It was the 45X45 and now with borders it's 56X56
> This was a fun pattern to work with- now I have more squares left over so may have to make another one!! Very addicting!


I love how colorful that is!


----------



## Calico Katie

Maxine, I love it and I love that border on it!! It's so exciting to see how someone else's friendship patchwork turned out. I agree, it is an addicting design. I know I have more of them in my future.


----------



## Kyrel

So pretty and colorful <3


----------



## COSunflower

It is beautiful Maxine!!!! I'm still deciding how to make my stars stand out despite using all of the really busy prints that I chose. I found some blue that I think I can make a border around the star part before putting the middle and side blocks on. I don't know if that makes any sense but I can see it in my MIND. LOL!!! I will be experimenting with it tomorrow. It's going to be a windy and rainy weekend. Perfect for sewing!!! Thank you for the pictures!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine -- very nice. I like your scrappy border. It adds to the quilt.


----------



## Calico Katie

Happy Thanksgiving week everybody! Hope you're all going to have a wonderful turkey day. Has anyone had a chance to finish up their friendship patchwork quilt tops? I started one with autumn fabrics but haven't gotten very far with it so looks like it will be a 2018 finish. I haven't gotten nearly as much quilting done as I had hoped but any progress is better than no progress!


----------



## COSunflower

Hi Katie!!!

I did finish my friendship quilt top for my grandson but I changed it some so that it wouldn't be so busy. I got waylaid with the flu bug for a couple weeks and this past week Ive been working outside trying to get things done before snow. This week is baking week for Thanksgiving and then I will be back on track with my Christmas sewing - 24/7!!!!!! When I get back to my sewing I will take a picture of my top and try to post it!!!


----------



## Calico Katie

That would be great, I'd love to see it! This is always such a busy time of year because there are so many things that need our attention.


----------



## COSunflower

I'm looking forward to the holidays being over so that I can relax and finish projects with NO time line!!!!!


----------



## maxine

I brought my top as a project to finish while in AZ.. ( we are driving there now.. should arrive on Friday) will post a picture when I get it quilted.. Everyone have an awesome Thanksgiving!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Happy Thanksgiving!
Have Estelle 7 days a week, 12 hour days.
Quilting in spurts. While she naps.


----------



## COSunflower

Oh my goodness Mo!!! I don't know how you do it!!! HAPPY THANKSGIVING to you also plus the rest of my quilting family here!!!!


----------

